# Mucus string after peeing.



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Winnie has had a couple of pees whereby a string of mucus is left dangling from her nether region afterwards. It happened once about 2 weeks ago and again today. Should I be concerned? She isn't peeing or drinking any more or less than normal and I can't see anything in that area that looks differrent.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Worth investigating...she could be going into heat or have the beginnings of an infection.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Mufar42 said:


> Worth investigating...she could be going into heat or have the beginnings of an infection.


She has been spayed. If it's the beginning of an infection is there anything I can do to stop it developing further?


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I honestly am not sure , you could just clean her with some baby wipes for now and if it continues I'd have her checked by your vet. It could be nothing but if it continues I'd get it checked.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I'd get this checked. Sounds like it could be a vaginal infection. Was she spayed prior to her first heat?


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> I'd get this checked. Sounds like it could be a vaginal infection. Was she spayed prior to her first heat?


Yes she was, this was about 6 months ago


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This was the only symptom of Peggy’s puppy vaginitis, which spontaneously resolved with the maturing of her vulva:









Vaginitis in Dogs | VCA Animal Hospital


Vaginitis (inflammation of the vagina) may be concerning when observed but has a good prognosis especially if the underlying cause is identified and treated early. The most common clinical signs of vaginitis include increased frequency of urination, licking of the vaginal area, vaginal...




vcahospitals.com





As I understand it, a juvenile spay can prevent this development. Did Winnie’s vulva “pop out” or is it tucked in tight like a puppy’s?

Either way, I think this warrants a vet visit. Maybe they can swab for bacteria? Ideally they’d do some testing before jumping straight to antibiotics.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> This was the only symptom of Peggy’s puppy vaginitis, which spontaneously resolved with the maturing of her vulva:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see anything down there. Its just like a little round mound of hair. What should it look like?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

WinnieThePoodle said:


> I can't see anything down there. Its just like a little round mound of hair. What should it look like?


This link might be helpful:









Recessed Vulva | VCA Animal Hospital


A recessed vulva, also referred to as a juvenile or hypoplastic vulva, is a conformational issue that occurs in female dogs. In this condition, the vulva is recessed within, or partially hidden by, surrounding folds of skin. Some dogs might have a recessed vulva for their entire life without...




vcahospitals.com





I’m not sure if Peggy’s vulva was technically recessed, but since maturity it has been visible from behind, whereas previously it was not. I also am careful to keep it clipped quite short. Maybe Winnie’s is a little overgrown, which might trap bacteria? This is pure speculation, though.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> This link might be helpful:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok it looks more like the recessed one than the other one.


----------

